# 3PDT Latched Footswitch - Tayda vs lovemyswitches



## tdukes (Apr 8, 2019)

I just noticed that the 3PDT footswitch from lovemyswitches is $0.20 cheaper than tayda. I have used one of lovemyswitches "super premium" switches and it is definitely nicer, but also definitely more expensive than I want to pay.

Has anyone compared their $2.30 footswitch to the $2.49 footswitch (A-331) from tayda. I was going to order some more knobs from them anyway so the shipping won't matter.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 8, 2019)

I use love my switches 3PDT. I have built like 15 pedals with them and no issues.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm currently using the Tayda gold-plated 3PDT footswitches, as they were out of the regular ones on my last couple of orders.  About $0.40 more, but I like them a lot.  I'm usually a fan of Love My Switches stuff, but in my last order I actually received a few bad pots - first time ever, from any supplier.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 8, 2019)

I've never used their pots but the Taiway switches are good too.


----------



## Robert (Apr 8, 2019)

I suspect that both of the standard "Taiwan blue" 3PDTs are coming from the same manufacturer.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 8, 2019)

Sounds like a good band name, "Taiwan Blue."


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 8, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Sounds like a good band name, "Taiwan Blue."



I might take it seriously. Lol


----------



## krsdrm (Apr 9, 2019)

I prefer the "Pro" 3pdt switches from Mammoth or the Alpha ones from Tayda. They are both slightly more expensive but I think they both are better quality.


----------



## p_wats (Apr 9, 2019)

tdukes said:


> I just noticed that the 3PDT footswitch from lovemyswitches is $0.20 cheaper than tayda. I have used one of lovemyswitches "super premium" switches and it is definitely nicer, but also definitely more expensive than I want to pay.
> 
> Has anyone compared their $2.30 footswitch to the $2.49 footswitch (A-331) from tayda. I was going to order some more knobs from them anyway so the shipping won't matter.



Did you find the "super premium" switches to be a lot quieter than the regular 3PDTs? I'm curious, but the cost of getting them in Canada after currency exchange and shipping makes them all the more expensive.


----------



## tdukes (Apr 9, 2019)

p_wats said:


> Did you find the "super premium" switches to be a lot quieter than the regular 3PDTs? I'm curious, but the cost of getting them in Canada after currency exchange and shipping makes them all the more expensive.



It is a softer click so mechanically they are quieter. It is a different feel as well (you may like this or not). They are heavier and feel more solid when you hold them in your hand. I don't know if the resin (epoxy?) holding the pins is nicer or it the switch contacts are nicer or not. I think you would have to tear one apart to tell. 

I haven't had a problem with electrical noise with the tayda A-331. I bought the super-premium to replace a foot switch that failed just because I was curious. The one  that failed was a sharp square edge switch I bought off of ebay before I started buying from tayda.


----------



## tdukes (Apr 9, 2019)

krsdrm said:


> I prefer the "Pro" 3pdt switches from Mammoth or the Alpha ones from Tayda. They are both slightly more expensive but I think they both are better quality.



Are you talking about A-4191? These are out of stock until June 16 so I will have to wait to see about these. Either you bought a lot of them or other people like them as well


----------



## Robert (Apr 9, 2019)

tdukes said:


> The one  that failed was a sharp square edge switch I bought off of ebay before I started buying from tayda.



The sharp edged ones are the worst I've ever used.    A couple years ago I bought some 3PDTs in bulk quantity on eBay and that's what I received (that is not what was pictured, so you have to be careful) ...


----------



## krsdrm (Apr 9, 2019)

tdukes said:


> Are you talking about A-4191? These are out of stock until June 16 so I will have to wait to see about these. Either you bought a lot of them or other people like them as well


Yep those are the ones. I wouldn't say I bought them out but I did get 10 because Mammoth has been out for so long and Tayda was having their 15% off special.


----------

